# Would this enclosure work?



## casey15 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok so I'm 17 and my parents are divorced every week we switch houses, they live about 10 minutes away from each other. I thought of setitng up a 8x4x4 at my mom's and then another at my dads. I'd get a carrier to transport the lizard and bring a heating pad to keep him warm, though its in the 90's this summer so I think he'd be okay for 10 minutes without one. I thought I'd bring him from house to house, but to make it less stressfull have the exact same cage setup. I don't care how much this would cost, money is not an issue. The other option is to keep him at my mom's and I would either bike over or be driven over every day to feed him, clean his cage, give him water, play with him, etc. I'm leaning towards the two cages though because I don't want him to be alone, I wan't to socialize him well. Is bringing him back and forth ok? I don't have a lizard yet, this is my plan for when I get him. Thank to those who answer!


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 12, 2012)

How long do you spend at both houses? My parents are divorced as well but I only go to my dad's house every other weekend. I can leave her on her own when I go to my father's house(her enclosure is at my moms house).


----------



## casey15 (Jun 12, 2012)

rrcoolj said:


> How long do you spend at both houses? My parents are divorced as well but I only go to my dad's house every other weekend. I can leave her on her own when I go to my father's house(her enclosure is at my moms house).



We spend a week at one house, then switch and spend a week at the other, its the cycle


----------



## got10 (Jun 13, 2012)

I think the arrangement might work . Run it past your parents first. That is a decent size cage for most any size lizard in anyone's house


----------



## casey15 (Jun 13, 2012)

thanks good to know this will be ok. Fortunatley it's summer now, so I have pretty much all day to plan the enclosure!

my parents don't care how much I spend on the cage and materials because I'm using my own money. I think the cage would fit in my room, it would make my room kind of cramped but I could move my bed. If the cage was to large for my room, we have several other places to put the cage at my mom's house. There's either the family room, dining room, or maybe my room ( I doubt it would fit) at my dad's house. I'm letting them choose where I put the cage so I don't inconvience anyone with the location.

One question though I have someone who is selling me this cage for a great price, it's large for a baby but if i put in lots of hiding places would that be okay? I don't want to have to buy a small cage then have the little guy outgrow it in a short time. I'd just want to put him in the adult size enclosure. I read this was fine if he feels secure.


----------



## james.w (Jun 14, 2012)

As long as the cage is setup properly the size will not be a problem.


----------



## Ujarak (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds to me like it could work. The only issue i could possibly see is right after you get him you may want to let him spend a month or so in one enclosure to get settled in before you start moving him back and forth. Other then that sounds good


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 14, 2012)

casey15 said:


> One question though I have someone who is selling me this cage for a great price, it's large for a baby but if i put in lots of hiding places would that be okay? I don't want to have to buy a small cage then have the little guy outgrow it in a short time. I'd just want to put him in the adult size enclosure. I read this was fine if he feels secure.



Tegus don't get stressed out in overly large enclosures, the bigger the better.


----------

